
Apple Lifts the Curtain on App Store Approvals - peter123
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/08/21/apple-lifts-the-curtain-on-app-store-approvals/
======
jpeterson
_Apple’s letter said that “contrary to published reports, Apple has not
rejected the Google Voice application, and continues to study it.”_

Is this not a blatant lie? I'm sure they were "studying" it really hard before
the FCC letter came. Also, how about the other apps such as GV Mobile that
were unceremoniously yanked from the App Store around the same time?

~~~
Zev
Google never said that their application was rejected:

 _Apple did not approve the Google Voice application we submitted six weeks
ago to the Apple App Store._

(As pointed out by Gruber, over at
<http://daringfireball.net/2009/08/apples_fcc_response>)

------
alex_c
_The company said that 95 percent of iPhone applications are approved within
14 days of being submitted._

This sounds like fun with statistics/semantics. It could just as easily be
read to mean that only 5% of apps are approved after a wait time longer than
14 days.

